# Allgemein KNX & Dali - Variablen in GVL, Dali Visiu, Geschwindigkeit



## moam1 (8 März 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Allgemeine Frage zu Dali bzw. KNX.
Bei meinen Testaufbau mit einer Wago 8100, 753-647, KNX-Klemme und ein paar I/Os und e!cockpit hab ich soweit alles ans Laufen gebracht.
(Besonders Dank an den Thread bei der Dali DC/DC Klemme das man auch die 24V anschließen muss)

Soweit (hoffentlich alles richtig) laufen die Komponenten und kann einen KNX Taster (Glastaster) richtig ansteuern der dann meine Dali EVG dimmt (bzw. ein/ausschaltet)

Nun hab ich Grundsätzliche Fragen:


Habe drei Programme laufen: Hauptprogramm, Dali, KNX und übergebe die Daten in einer Globalen Variablenliste. Ist das okay oder gibt es eine andere Lösung?
Wie bekomme ich die Dali Konfiguration über die PLC am Laufen? Im e!cockpit bekomme ich das mit der DaliApp Bibliothek nicht hin bzw. bekomme die Visiu nichts richtig damit am laufen. Wie kann ich die vorgefertigte Visu einbinden? Zurzeit konfiguriere ich alles über den "Wago Dali Konfigurator" und Steuer dann die EVG dann an.
Ich finde die Anzeige des Glastaster etwas träge (z.B. Dimmwert in % Übergabe von Dali an KNX)  oder anders gesagt läuft der Angezeigte Dimmwert beim Loslassen immer nach. Ist das eine Einstellungssache im EVG oder ist ein grundsätzliches Problem mit der Geschwindigkeit?  (Auswendig glaube ich der Daili und KNX Task auf 50ms eingestellt)


----------



## KingHelmer (8 März 2018)

Hi Moam,

Ich gehe mal von e!cockpit aus:

zu 1. Kann ich nur sagen, dass alle deine DALI FBs im gleichen Programm laufen sollten, also sollte das so okay sein
zu 2. Du musst das PRGDALICONFIGURATOR einmal in deinem Programm aufrufen (ähnlich dem DALI Master).
In der Visualisierung kannst du den Configurator dann einfach als Visualisierung einfügen.
zu 3. Ich habe selbst auch ein paar performance Probleme mit den DALI Bausteinen. Teilweise ist das aber auch einfach dadurch geschuldet, dass DALI nicht gerade das schnellste ist.
Zu KNX wiederum kann ich dir nichts sagen.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (8 März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
Zu 1. Das ist Okay, als Ergänzung ist noch zu sagen, dass die FBs in einer Task mit dem Masterbaustein aufgerufen werden müssen. Sie können aber innerhalb der Task über mehrere Programme verteilt werden.
Zu 2. Die Dali Konfiguration kann im Visu Reiter über die Funktion Werkzeuge aus der WagoAppDali hinzugefügt werden. Für die Funktion muss nur in der Task in welcher Sie auch den Dali Master aufrufen das Programm „PrgDaliConfigurator“ aus der WagoAppDali Bibliothek mit aufgerufen werden. Hier kann sonst auch der Anwendungshinweis helfen. Zu finden unter:
https://www.wago.com/de/d/15504
Zu 3.  Es kann durch die Tasklaufzeit bedingt zu geringen Verzögerungen kommen. Mit Blick auf die realen Tasklaufzeiten kann die Zykluszeit verringert werden. Hier sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass man einen Buffer von ca. 3x durchschnittlicher Tasklaufzeit erhält. Weiter kann eine Zusammenlegung der Dali und KNX Task zur Verringerung des Delays führen, je nach Projektstruktur. Ganz werden wir es vermutlich nicht eliminieren können, da wie KingHelmer schon schreibt Dali nicht die schnellste Kommunikation ist 1200 Bit/s.


----------



## moam1 (10 März 2018)

Hallo,

vielen dank für die Tipps. Ich werde die Punkte mir mal genauer anschauen und ein kurzes Feedback geben. 

Okay ich muss meine Augen mal besser aufmachen ich habe nie bei Anwenderhinweis das Plus bei e!cockpit gesehen


----------



## moam1 (30 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

nutze den Thread nochmals um eine Allgemeine Frage von DALI zu stellen. 

Ich möchte folgende Funktion realisieren: (Start Lampe aus)

- kurzer Tastendruck (Lampe an - auf letzten Dimmwert)
- langer Tastendruck (Lampe dimmen) 
- nochmals kurzer Tastendruck (Lampe aus)

Hab das Aufgebaut mit den FB: FbDaliDimmSingleButton

Konfiguriert hab ich es wie folgt:
xUseSwitchOnLevel = False
xSwitchOnLastLevel = True
rDimLevelForOff = 0
rSwitchOnLevel = 100

Kann ich das so machen? Bzw. ist der Wert 0 auch wirklich für Dali ein "Aus" befehl. Wenn ich alles auf 0 setzte höre ich die DALI Module (LUNATONE 89453849-350) leise brummen. Die Module befinden sich in der Zwischendecke. Das Brummen ist sehr leise bin mir aber nicht sicher das die Konfig so richtig ist bzw. es ein "Aus" Signal gibt oder ich die selber mit ein Relais trennen soll.


----------



## KingHelmer (30 Mai 2018)

Hi moam,

Brummen deine DALI Module auch, wenn du einen Broadcast OFF Befehl, z.B. über den DALI Configurator, rausschickst?
Ich habe kein Brummen, verwende aber unterschiedlichste DALI LED Treiber, nur bisher keinen Lunatone).

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## GLT (30 Mai 2018)

Ich selber hab Lunatone zur vollsten Zufriedenheit im Einsatz - allerdings fahre ich Konstantspannung u. sep. NT.

Evtl. ist das Abschalten der 230V-Leitung interessant hinsichtlich Leerlaufverlustleistung - das würd ich mal per Messung eruieren.


----------



## moam1 (1 Juni 2018)

Hallo,

Messungen sind leider zu spät habe keine Lust mehr die Spots abzumachen und in der Zwischendecke rum zufummeln  

Ich glaube war auch etwas zu paranoid bzw. ist mehr ein Leises summen als brummen. Hör es aber nur wenn es ganz still ist (wenn der Kühlschrank angeht hört man nichts mehr).


----------



## moam1 (4 Juni 2018)

Hallo, 

ich muss leider nochmals nerven... bekomme es einfach nicht hin. 
Ich möchte mit den FB_DaliSingleDimmer beim ersten Tastendimmdruck (also Dimmfunktion) den Dimmwert erhöhen nicht verringern. Wie mach ich das am besten? Gibt es da eine Einstellung?


----------



## KingHelmer (6 Juni 2018)

Hi,

Also die Logik des Bausteins, das beim ersten langen tastendruck zuerst runtergedimmt wird, kannst du nicht verändern.

Du kannst aber einen workaround mit dem fbdimmdoublebutton machen und nur eine kurzen tastendruck auf den singlebutton „durchlassen“
Lange tastendrücke jedoch auf die eingänge des doublebutton für hoch bzw runterdimmen geben.

Für das bisschen funktion dann doch etwas umständlich.

Gruß flo


----------



## moam1 (14 Juni 2018)

Hallo, 

sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde sind grade im Horror Haus umgezogen. 

Ja dann dann bleibt das jetzt einfach


----------

